# Violent Shaking in 2004 3/4 ton.



## GMSNOW (Aug 11, 2006)

I have a 2004 3/4 ton quad cab - hemi PU. Occasionally when I hit a bump in the road the entire truck begins to shake until I slow down to about 30 mph then it stops. It seems to shake/rattle from rt to left and at higher speeds it is hard to control. I let off the gass and break litely until the truck slows and stops shaking. It kind of feels like you have a flat tire but the whole truck seems to shake.

I have taken it into the dealer but have never been able to get it to happen when I have a dealer rep in the truck. They say they have no record of this problem with other vehicles.

Anyone else have this problem or heard of this before.

Thx
GMSNOW


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Iv'e had the same problems with some dealers.

It is a common problem.
it could be one of 3or 4 things.

1.It sounds like the track bar is worn out.
2. steering stabilizer is worn.
3. ball joints.
4. worn tie-rod ends

I bet it's the track bar.
i have replaced mine a couple of times.

There is a aftermarket track bar that uses a heim joint that seams to out last the stock bar.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

On the track bar, is the a small shock like thing?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Some of us have come to call it the DEATH WOBBLE


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

clapper&Company;419618 said:


> On the track bar, is the a small shock like thing?


The track bar is located..
One end is mounted to the frame on the drivers side
and the other end goes to the axle on the passengers side.

The steering stabilizer is the shock like thing-a-ma-bob.

I bet it's the track bar.
You can do-it-your self(replace) if your warrenty does not cover it.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

I'd be a little concerned about that dealer. I have an 03' 3/4 ton with the Hemi. The death wobble happened about three month into owning the truck. The dealer knew exactly what the problem was and had it fixed under warranty. I haven't had the problem since.


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

I have an 05' that had the same problem. They replaced the stabilizer bar and shocks. I also have a 97' Ram and just the other day driving down the highway almost died after I hit a bump pulling a 24' enclosed trailer and it shook so violently that I had locked up the brakes and had to pull over to the shoulder during rush hour. Scared the hell out of my employees too. I am very scared to drive that truck everyday.


----------



## JohnsonLawn (Jul 9, 2004)

I had the same exact problem, but with a Chevy truck. I had everything replaced as mentioned and it turned out to be a bad front tire with a faulty steel belt. I only found out after the belt completely let go and I had a bubble on the sidewall. Got 2 new front tires and have not had the problem since.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

I just had the exact same thing happen to me just last week after owning the truck for a year. However, it was soon after I switched to my winter set of tires/rims. I bought the tires used so I am prettey sure that is where the problem is. However, every truck is different. Here is the order I would check things out.

1.) balance wheels
2.) get alignment
3.) check track bar
4.) replace front tires

Death Wobble is usually from one or a combination of the above items.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*shake rattle roll*

sound's like shock's,my old man just about rolled rolled his truck with a trailer on a wash boarded road, put monroe reflex shock's on it and fixed it


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

Here is a link to a discussion on Death Wobble on 3rd Gen Trucks.

http://www.dodgeforum.com/m_490080/tm.htm

Seems that everyone has different reasons for it happening to them. But, it does give you an idea on where to start.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

wild bill;419807 said:


> sound's like shock's,my old man just about rolled rolled his truck with a trailer on a wash boarded road, put monroe reflex shock's on it and fixed it


He rolled his truck and then put shocks on it? Seems like he would have other things to worry about, like getting a new truck.

I had a 90' one ton Chev that would do the same thing. Had to pull over and do that whole deal. Feel the tire after it happens, its hot as hell. Never bothered to fix it since it was just a backup truck. Did warn the guy who bought it about the issue though. He seemed to know all about it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

NBI Lawn;420053 said:


> He rolled his truck and then put shocks on it? Seems like he would have other things to worry about, like getting a new truck.
> 
> I had a 90' one ton Chev that would do the same thing. Had to pull over and do that whole deal. Feel the tire after it happens, its hot as hell. Never bothered to fix it since it was just a backup truck. Did warn the guy who bought it about the issue though. He seemed to know all about it.


 That might be helpful in the chubby pages 
This is MOPARLand
Your problems do not apply:waving: 
but hey, thanks for sharing!

I stand behind my postsxysport 
I believe his problem is the "track-bar"


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I had the same problem on my 04.5 2500. Turned out to be bad shocks.


----------



## GMSNOW (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the quality feedback.

I already planned to put on new tires before the snow flies and have things balanced and aligned - so I will start there. If not I will then move on to the track bar...

I will update this conversation when I find out what I needed to do to get rid of the problem.

Thx again.
GMSNOW


----------



## GMSNOW (Aug 11, 2006)

I had all 4 tires replaced and was told I also needed new tire rod ends - ball joints and universal joints.

I drove with the new tires for about a week before I had the other work done and I never had the violent shaking again.

I then took the truck to have these other repairs done and ended up having everything but the front shocks replaced. Total on the front end work $2450 ouch!! With the tires costing $735 - maybe I should have just traded the vehicle in and got a new one. But this is my only truck as a small operator and at this time of the year I needed my truck to get all of my work done before any snow may fly.

Hope to run this truck until next fall and then get rid of it,

Thx for all the advice.
GMSNOW


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

GM, glad you got the problems worked out. If it makes you feel better, I have replaced everything in my front end (ball joints, outer u-joints, hub bearings, etc...) this year at a cost of $2500. Did you go with greaseable parts or dealer stuff?


----------



## loyboy (Dec 6, 2006)

I have experianced the death wobble in Dodge, Ford and Chevy's. They were all in one tons that always have a moderate load on them.


----------



## Snowchief (Sep 26, 2007)

SnoFarmer;419629 said:


> The track bar is located..
> One end is mounted to the frame on the drivers side
> and the other end goes to the axle on the passengers side.


Sometimes I hear this called the "panhard bar" or "panhard rod." It's what laterally locates the axle (keeps it from moving side to side).


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Snowchief;439546 said:


> Sometimes I hear this called the "panhard bar" or "panhard rod." It's what laterally locates the axle (keeps it from moving side to side).


yup
That's what Jeep  called them.
Then you go to the dodge book and I 
believe they call them track-bars

some times cousins don't communicate..


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

GMSNOW;438721 said:


> I had all 4 tires replaced and was told I also needed new tire rod ends - ball joints and universal joints.
> 
> I drove with the new tires for about a week before I had the other work done and I never had the violent shaking again.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a dirty dealer. First, they never heard of the problem(an obvious lie)---then, they suddenly notice you need every front-end part on the truck replaced(potential lie).
I'd use a reputable, local repair shop for anything that isn't under warranty in the future.


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

My 2003 just did this yesterday twice. It scared the living day lights out of me! Im scared to drive this truck now! Its got almost 130,000 miles on it, this is the first time its done it. The ball joints and tie rod ends, were just replaced 10,000 miles ago, along with the steering damper. It has brand new shocks all around. This is my only truck, I've dumped thousands of dollars into it, and hate to keep putting money into it (money I don't have at this point).. Where do I start? Track Bar? :crying:


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

How do you tell if the track bar is bad? And if I order the bar, do you just replace the whole thing?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

2003ctd;464091 said:


> How do you tell if the track bar is bad? And if I order the bar, do you just replace the whole thing?


yup, the whole thing,


----------



## KAG (Jul 19, 2007)

*Death Wobble*

I had this happen a couple of times on one of my Dodges, a 2001 3500 4x4. I had the track bar replaced 3 times. Ended up basically replacing most of the wear items under the front end before it stopped (knock on wood), its been 2 years now since. For those that have experienced this is a scary thing. I really am surprised not more was done by the company. I know they made changes in 04 to the front end and then again in the 07. I really think its a combination of issues that leads to the event. The front end is really the only thing I truly hate about my 1 Ton Dodge.


----------



## GMSNOW (Aug 11, 2006)

I went with the dealer stuff as it was cheaper and I will be getting rid of this truck next fall.

GMSNOW


----------

